# Anyone using Lithium battery to power a Garmen 94SV?



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I currently run my Garmin 94SV off the house battery and leave it on while fishing for checking the depth, bottom, etc. It's on some days for four or five hours. I worry about running the house batt. down and not being able to stat the motor. Does anyone have a dedicated lithium battery for their Gramin? What is the lowest amp hour lithium I can get away with for five to six hours use?


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Ben, thank you.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A contrary view… At a 1.5 amp per hour draw on a standard starting battery (or a house batt…) for six hours - you’re not likely to ever significantly effect a healthy battery’s starting power- particularly when you’re running your motor periodically during a day on the water which will easily replace any lost battery power… Add up all of your accessories that battery has to power when the motor is off and I doubt you’ll ever have a problem… On my skiff, for instance I’ll run my livewell pump all day long off of my starting battery with the motor turned off most of the day - without the slightest problem.. and it draws much more power…

If you’re concerned, instead get one of the outstanding jump start packs that are widely available and keep it on board in case you run your battery down with your accessories… My current one is by NOCO and I’d recommend it to anyone… it’s first rate.

The next level of safety and security for any boat is, in fact a second battery, properly set up with a combining battery switch - but you certainly don’t need a second battery for such a minor current draw…


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Which NOCO are you using?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The GB40... and I was pleasantly surprised that it came with an extra cord and socket to be able to power a cell phone or other device as well when needed.... The challenge with this sort of electronics is to remember that they're really not built as a marine device - so you have to take care to keep it dry, secure, and protected somewhere on board until the day it's needed...

PS.. for those of us on the road constantly towing our skiffs somewhere it's also comforting to know that it replaces that good set of jumper cables we carry...


----------

